# Thinking of you Nubly!!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Just a quick post to say that i (and i am sure the other girls on here)am thinking of you as the date approaches.Take time to grieve and dont feel that you have to be strong. Hope i havent upset you. 

I am off on halfterm for a week from 31st so will not be on line til i am back at work.hoping to go away for mid week break .

Yake care xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nubly

thinking of you as the op approches , masses of  to you
xx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear Irisheyes and Olive 

What a lovely surprise I got when I seen your best wishes.   I am so grateful to you.  

Had my pre-op yesterday and seems like everything is on schedule for Monday.  On the bright side no more smears, no more  and even better no more  .

Thanks again and I will surely let you know how it all goes.

Love Kate xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

great to see you posting !! all the best for monday and a speedy recovery  

xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Lots of love and best wishes xxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI Nubley alias Kate
Sorry i haven't been in contact but i have been away for the last couple of weeks...
I don't know really what to say but i am thinking of you and hope that you find some sort of peace along the way..You are a very brave person..
If you ever want to chat you know where we all are....
Thinking of you...
lots od love astridxx


----------

